# Thoughts on Dr. Lam and Jessie Tsao



## bigfootsquatch (Sep 28, 2007)

Dr. Paul Lam http://www.taichiproductions.com/

He seems to offer alot of different styles. His Sun and Chen styles seem pretty good. Here's some videos of him http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=dr.+paul+lam

Jesse Tsao http://www.taichihealthways.com/about.htm

Don't really know anything about him, hes got some videos on youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jessie+tsao


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Sep 28, 2007)

annnd Lana Spraker, anyone know anything about her?
http://home.earthlink.net/~sprakerlg/bio_Lana.htm


----------



## grydth (Sep 28, 2007)

The only one I have any familiarity with is Jesse Tsao. I own his book, "Compact Tai Chi", Samuel Weiser, 2000.

Tsao, as with Wen Mei Yu demo'ing the Yang in 8 form, features forms that those with limited space and time can do. This has been a pretty popular movement, seemingly a way to draw in those who haven't got a park and an hour available every day.

I've done the Yang in 8, and find it useful as a quick work out when time and 5 other family members limit what I can do in a day. I have not done Tsao's forms, maybe I will check out the sites mentioned.

Food for thought: is something better than nothing in Tai Chi?


----------



## East Winds (Sep 30, 2007)

I have worked with Paul Lam. He is a medical doctor and makes no pretence about teaching the martial side of the art. His main thrusts are Tai Chi for Arthritis (based on Sun style) and Tai Chi for Diabetes (based on Yang style) programmes.  He is also a very genuine and  unpretentious teacher, but one who does the know the martial side of the art and I have seen him perform Chen style and weapons forms most creditably. His Tai Chi for Arthritis programme in particular is recognised throughout the world and has probably gained more reputation for Tai Chi in the Western medical profession than any other form. 

Very best wishes


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Oct 1, 2007)

grydth said:


> The only one I have any familiarity with is Jesse Tsao. I own his book, "Compact Tai Chi", Samuel Weiser, 2000.
> 
> Tsao, as with Wen Mei Yu demo'ing the Yang in 8 form, features forms that those with limited space and time can do. This has been a pretty popular movement, seemingly a way to draw in those who haven't got a park and an hour available every day.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the information, and yes doing some Tai Chi is better than nothing, though maybe you could try and learn the long form and then do only one section for time?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Oct 1, 2007)

East Winds said:


> I have worked with Paul Lam. He is a medical doctor and makes no pretence about teaching the martial side of the art. His main thrusts are Tai Chi for Arthritis (based on Sun style) and Tai Chi for Diabetes (based on Yang style) programmes. He is also a very genuine and unpretentious teacher, but one who does the know the martial side of the art and I have seen him perform Chen style and weapons forms most creditably. His Tai Chi for Arthritis programme in particular is recognised throughout the world and has probably gained more reputation for Tai Chi in the Western medical profession than any other form.
> 
> Very best wishes


 
So, then you approve of his Tai Chi for Arthritis program? You recommend his seminars then? I know he is coming rather close to my state, Louisiana, soon.


----------



## grydth (Oct 2, 2007)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Thanks for the information, and yes doing some Tai Chi is better than nothing, though maybe you could try and learn the long form and then do only one section for time?



I, personally, would encourage practitioners to learn the longer form if able. The 108 is the source from which all Yang derivatives spring.

I believe the compact form adherents would say that the footwork involved - even in Cheng Man-Ching's shortened form - requires a fairly large practice space. (I have a large room, but still find myself running into things.) The 2 short forms I know....can actually do them in my office at work.

These certainly do not provide many of the benefits that the 108 would.... but I do what I can do given space/financial/time limits.


----------



## East Winds (Oct 2, 2007)

bigfootsquatch,

Absolutely. You will learn a very simple, short Tai Chi form based on Sun style which is ideal for Arthritics. You will NOT learn the matial side of the art, but it is an ideal introduciton to Sun style Taiji. You will also enjoy working with a very knowledgeable and approachable Master. You may also (depending on your ability) be able to teach in his Tai Chi for Arthritis programme. 

I use his form in a  cancer drop in centre and when I am running seminars for Health Board physiotherapists.

If you do decide to attend, let us know how you get on.

Very best wishes


----------



## Dronak (Oct 2, 2007)

grydth said:


> The only one I have any familiarity with is Jesse Tsao. I own his book, "Compact Tai Chi", Samuel Weiser, 2000.


 
I have this book, too, but haven't learned the routines in it.  I thought it might be a good alternative to the Yang style long form I learned in school because it was designed to take up less space.  However, I found that with some relatively minor adjustments, I could do the long form in a smaller space.  I usually just have to add some 1/2 turns now and then, or slide forward/backward so that repetitive moves can be done basically in place.  I'm still kind of interested in Tsao's compact form since it incorporates moves from non-Yang styles, but don't know when/if I'll get around to going through it.

I know of Paul Lam, but don't own any of his products, so I don't think I could say anything about him.  I never heard of Lana Spraker before this thread.  Maybe I'll take a look at the links and see what information is available for them (and Tsao, too).

As for the "is something better than nothing" question, I tend to think it is.  If you don't have much time, you could do a shorter form if you know one, or maybe just a section or two of a longer form.  I usually do the latter if I want to do some tai chi, but don't have a lot of time or energy for the full form.  Are there opinions on which of these options is better (shorter form or pieces of a long form)?  Just curious.


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Oct 6, 2007)

I know this doesn't add much to the conversation, but Jessie Tsao has some instructionals titled, "Tai Chi for Wimps" :rofl: hahaha!


----------



## bigfootsquatch (Oct 6, 2007)

Dronak said:


> I have this book, too, but haven't learned the routines in it. I thought it might be a good alternative to the Yang style long form I learned in school because it was designed to take up less space. However, I found that with some relatively minor adjustments, I could do the long form in a smaller space. I usually just have to add some 1/2 turns now and then, or slide forward/backward so that repetitive moves can be done basically in place. I'm still kind of interested in Tsao's compact form since it incorporates moves from non-Yang styles, but don't know when/if I'll get around to going through it.
> 
> I know of Paul Lam, but don't own any of his products, so I don't think I could say anything about him. I never heard of Lana Spraker before this thread. Maybe I'll take a look at the links and see what information is available for them (and Tsao, too).
> 
> As for the "is something better than nothing" question, I tend to think it is. If you don't have much time, you could do a shorter form if you know one, or maybe just a section or two of a longer form. I usually do the latter if I want to do some tai chi, but don't have a lot of time or energy for the full form. Are there opinions on which of these options is better (shorter form or pieces of a long form)? Just curious.


 
I personally think it is best to invest the most time into the long form, even if it is just one section. The short forms are good, but the long form just seems to flow better in most cases IMO. Perhaps some qigong could be substituted for tai chi practice when you dont have time?


----------



## grydth (Oct 6, 2007)

I think other limitations besides time and space play into this. One limiting factor is qualified teachers in your locale. Years ago I found an excellent teacher of the Cheng Man Ching Yang derivative, and was able to study with him for some time.

When I later encountered an equally fine exponent of the traditional Yang Long Form, yet a fourth limit prevented my study: family responsibility. The Tai Chi classes are given exactly when my girls have karate, and the children have to come first.

Other people I know have limits on money and have serious physical limitations...... so this is why I say everyone should learn what they can, and practice what they can, within the limits life imposes upon them. 

Our group of friends usually uses Qi Gong as both a warm up and a relaxation for Tai Chi forms.


----------



## Userx100 (Oct 20, 2007)

Would it be worth my time to get one of the the Jessie Tsao Videos?


----------

